
The Supreme Court tells politicians how to take bribes without going to jail - breitling
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2016/07/wink-wink
======
dfraser992
Pathetic, truly pathetic. Such fine-grained parsing of the law is always
indicative of some sort of hand-waving going on. The older I get, the more I
understand of the true meaning of "if you're not a conservative after 40, you
have no brains". Society fundamentally runs off power and money; ideals are a
smokescreen and anyone with any sense understands this.

Full disclosure (i.e. my ranting): I recently have had to deal with a
situation involving a non-profit sort of outfit I was involved in. The
PR/media person on the BoD who has always been the public face of the
organization deliberately drove the rest of us nuts with his abuse for months,
resulting in one of volunteers quitting (even though she wasn't the target).
In response the rest of us resigned in some attempt to make this guy see
reason. (Mistake 1: never empathise with the psychopathic, we all thought he
was under stress due to some personal stuff of his)

Later I found out he'd accepted kickbacks from a commercial company the org
had promoted to its members and now he has a personal financial interest in
the companies the org 'promotes' as part of its work around medicinal
cannabis. Kids' Company writ small, to be honest. And the law is badly
equipped to deal with such shady stuff - and now the Supreme Court has
essentially ok'ed such practices... This fool is threatening to sue me and
another director for nonsensical reasons because he's been thwarted and his
ego desires have not been fulfilled.

It was all the same sort of nonsense that one sees all the time in start-ups
and companies in general. I met someone who had a lot more experience in the
NGO type space after this and she told me it is a common story - people's egos
and power tripping being more important than carrying out the goals. I really
am starting to loathe humanity at some level; all these ideals that are
blathered about are not that hard to achieve once you let go of the ego and
power/dominance factor. But capitalism at its core nowadays is corrupt....

